# The Best at Home  Product Label Making Programs



## miss_minnesota (Dec 4, 2014)

_*I am in desperate need of an easy to use label making program/software. I've on the fence about Printmaster since I did some research on the new version v6, which does not have good reviews. I cannot afford a label making company right now. I want my products to look professional still until I'm able to afford a label making company.

Any ideas for a newbie? I have an inkjet printer I just purchased.:-|*_


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 4, 2014)

I use Window's Publisher for all my label-making needs. I love it. I can also make lots of other stuff with it, too, such as greeting cards, brochures, banners, business cards, address labels, etc.... 


 IrishLass


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 4, 2014)

I use Gimp or Photoshop.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 5, 2014)

Can I also ask what made you go for an inkjet and not a laser printer?

I make my labels in Photoshop, but similar cheaper options are also good.  Just needs a bit of time to get a template sorted and then off you go


----------



## BMWRTMike (Dec 5, 2014)

I buy my labels from onlinelabels dot com. you get to use their software for free when you buy from them. It is simple to use, but its not a program like photoshop. Are you looking for label software, or image editing software?


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 5, 2014)

Like IrishLass I use Microsoft Publisher


----------



## HorseCreek (Dec 5, 2014)

I use online labels also. You can use their software or download their templates for free and use on word or whatever you have. I'm really happy with them, fast cheap shipping.


----------



## maya (Dec 5, 2014)

I use Avery online program and *mostly* get my labels from onlinelabels . com <----- or other such place.


----------



## lsg (Dec 5, 2014)

I use Printmaster 2011 Express.  You can find it on Amazon.com or ebay.  It works great for me.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Dec 5, 2014)

Word has been my go-to graphic making program for years. I know how to make it do what I want it to even if it doesn't want to. It's what I use to make my labels with different templates depending on where my labels came from.


----------



## miss_minnesota (Dec 6, 2014)

Actually, I was all I could afford since I'm just starting out. But maybe I just need to go ahead and use onlinelabels and bite the bullet.


----------



## miss_minnesota (Dec 6, 2014)

BMWRTMike said:


> I buy my labels from onlinelabels dot com. you get to use their software for free when you buy from them. It is simple to use, but its not a program like photoshop. Are you looking for label software, or image editing software?



Looking for label software


----------



## Lbrown123 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Print master*



lsg said:


> I use Printmaster 2011 Express.  You can find it on Amazon.com or ebay.  It works great for me.



Is there a way to make the font smaller than 8 in size? We just got this program but I am having issues getting a list of ingredients on those little 2 oz jars I ordered. The top is too small with a 2" label. If I could shrink the text more I would be set.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 9, 2015)

Is it possible to type in the font size? Many programs have 8 as the smallest selectable number from the list, but allow you to type in to the font size box as well


----------

